# Echo geht nicht



## Schnitter (13. Feb 2007)

Hallo, 
Ich versuche gerade einen Echo-versuch, den ich aus der Java-Insel 5 habe:


```
public boolean isConnected(){
		try{
			this.socket    = new Socket( name, port );
			
			PrintStream ps = new PrintStream( socket.getOutputStream() );
			String test    = "blubb";
			ps.println( test );
			BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader( new InputStreamReader( socket.getInputStream() ) ) ;
			
			String s = in.readLine();
			System.out.println( s );
			if( s.equals( test ) )
				return true;
			else
				return false;
		}catch( IOException e ){
			e.printStackTrace();
			return false;
		}finally{
			if( socket != null )
				try{
					socket.close();
				}catch( IOException e ){}
		}
	}
```

Diese Funktion habe ich einer Klasse hinzugefügt.  "s" auszugeben bringt nichts, es kommt nichts dabei heraus.
Ich habe schon einen localhost mittels xampp laufen.

"port" entspricht 7.
"name" entspricht der IP, bzw. in diesem Fall einfach "localhost".

Jetzt: Wieso funktioniert das nicht, und wie kann ich das beheben?
Es funktioniert auch mit keinem anderen Server 


MfG


----------



## The_S (14. Feb 2007)

Also erstens brauchst du keinen Server wie XAMPP laufen zu lassen, da du dir selber den Server schreibst.

Zweitens: wo ist dein ServerSocket der die Verbindung annimmt?

Dirttens: es ist immer gut zu wissen WAS nicht geht!


----------



## Schnitter (14. Feb 2007)

> Also erstens brauchst du keinen Server wie XAMPP laufen zu lassen, da du dir selber den Server schreibst.


Ok 



> Zweitens: wo ist dein ServerSocket der die Verbindung annimmt?


Öhm...Sowas hab' ich jetzt garnicht. Im Buch steht auch nichts davon. Wie könnte das denn in dem Fall aussehen?



> Dirttens: es ist immer gut zu wissen WAS nicht geht!


Joa, es geht eben nicht *g*
Es wird immer false zurückgegeben und eben eine Exeption ausgelöst.


----------



## The_S (15. Feb 2007)

Bist wohl bei dem Echo-Server Beispiel ... dein Echo-Server läuft nicht (steht auch in dem Buch, dass er bei dieser Exception nicht läuft!). Also entweder Echo-Server aktivieren, oder (was ich für sinnvoller halte) dieses Beispiel überspringen und gleich zu Kapitel 16.8 springen (gut, den Text kannste dir schon noch durchlesen)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...sel16_007.htm#Rxx747java160070400063A1F03F100



			
				planschkuh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Dirttens: es ist immer gut zu wissen WAS nicht geht!
> 
> 
> Joa, es geht eben nicht *g*
> Es wird immer false zurückgegeben und eben eine Exeption ausgelöst.



Diese Exception hätten wir in Zukunft zusätzlich zum Code mit Zeilenangabe gerne, das macht es uns um einiges leichter dir zu helfen!


----------

